# My First Custom Loop built



## mithun_mrg (Jan 31, 2017)

This is just a temporary built this will eventually go into my next CPU most probably Zen 
After few modifications
CPU-FX6300
MB- MSI 970 Gaming
RAM-2X 4GB Gskill Ripjaws
GPU-7850 2GB
Case-Corsair Spec2
PSU-Tagan 500W
Corsair 60Gb SSD, Intel 520 180GB SSD
2TB WD Green, 1TB X2 WD Green

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/273/32585339096_e425a10c5d.jpgIMG-20170125-WA0012 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/576/31813698453_875e654705.jpgIMG-20170125-WA0014 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*c1.staticflickr.com/1/741/31813698863_ff1741b808.jpgIMG-20170126-WA0002 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## HE-MAN (Mar 30, 2017)

Excellent. Please tell me what water cooling parts you used and where did you purchase them.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Mar 31, 2017)

All generic parts from Aliexpress pm for Details


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 31, 2017)

Post a guide on a thread, would be an interesting read..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 8, 2017)

Please tell me what Custom water cooling parts you used and where did you purchase them and for how much?


----------



## mithun_mrg (Apr 14, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Please tell me what Custom water cooling parts you used and where did you purchase them and for how much?



Preparing a guide will post once i get time 
but if you need urgently pm me will give you the details


----------



## ico (Jun 3, 2017)

Looks beautiful actually.


----------

